# Free ref sheets || PU: --



## Money Hunter (May 8, 2015)

Example:







*Rules:*
-There are no slots.

-You're not getting a ref sheet if you have been excessively mean to me in the past.

-I need big images. Sorry, but if all you have are teeny pixels, please get some more art of your characters before requesting.

-Always have at least 2 refs. An exception can be made to this if the ref you provide is big enough.

-Use the ref sheet I made for you. This should be painfully obvious, but I don't want my work to go to waste.

-If you even _mention_ something along the lines of a 'gentle reminder?', I will refuse to do  your request and will probably never make any graphics/art for you again. 

-The above might be considered extreme, but I'm doing my best to churn out as many ref sheets as I can in a day while balancing school and personal life, and being impatient is just disrespecting the fact that I'm putting effort into making things while expecting nothing in return.

-Tips are *appreciated* but by no means necessary.

-You may order _as many_ as you'd like at a time.

-Not first come first serve.

-To make sure you have read these, please put the word 'kpop' somewhere in your post.​

```
[B]Name of Character: [/B]
[B]Shape: [/B]
[B]Border: [/B] Y/N
[B]Main Colors: [/B] you can leave this up to me
[B]Art/Mayor Screenshots: [/B] If your providing art, please tell me the name(s) of the artists
[B]Background: [/B] Provide image or leave it up to me.
[B]Color Palette: [/B] Y/N
[B]Facts:[/B] If you add facts, then your color pallet will be grouped
[B]Font:[/B] You can leave this up to me.
[B]Anything else:[/B] If you don't want to add any facts, tell me a little bit about your character here so that I can get an idea of how I want to make the sheet
```

*Shapes you can choose from:*
Circle
Square
Rectangle
*
Borders you can choose from:*
Rounded
Scalloped
Whatever border this is


Thank you.



Spoiler: Pickup



--


​


----------



## himeki (May 8, 2015)

*Name of Character: *PB
*Shape: *Rounded
*Scalloped Edge: * Y
*Main Colors: * you can leave this up to me
*Art/Mayor Screenshots: *  (by me lol)
*Background: * Up to you
*Format: * idk what this is
*Color Palette: * Y
*Facts:* She is half demon, half angel. (the illustration shows both her sides-angel and demon.) He personality changes depending on which side is dominiant. In her angel form, she is kind, happy and caring. In her demon form, she is malicious, devious and a trickster
*Font:* You can leave this up to me.
*Anything else:* Nup

Was this ok?


----------



## mugii (May 8, 2015)

*Name of Character: *Grace
*Shape: * what does this mean???
*Scalloped Edge: * what does this mean???
*Main Colors: * up to you
*Art/Mayor Screenshots: * {x} art by bitterlings {x} art by peoyne (dress is not accurate tho)
*Background: * Up to you; no images please, just a color background or somethin
*Format: * what does this mean??
*Color Palette: * Yes (dress is pastel pink, bib part on chest is light beige)
*Facts:* down below 
*Font:* up to you
*Anything else:*


Spoiler: heyyy



Basic info:
Female
Thousands of years old, but she looks like shes ten lmao)
Long, wavy hazel hair in two lose pigtails with blunt bangs (although sometimes shes drawn with really tiny pigtails, but you can decide c; )
Eyes are golden
Pale skin

Personality:
Tsundere-ish
Childish
Dainty
Petite
Sweet on occasions
Chill and funny most of the time tho

Likes:
Has a huge thing for music boxes
Affiliates with time
Animal Crackers/Graham crackers
Also likes cheerios, but not as much
Her pet goldfish named Biggy

(has wind up key on her back)



um can u explain to me the ones where i said what is this??


----------



## Pokemanz (May 8, 2015)

*Name of Character: * Nathan Peppers
*Shape: * Rounded Rectangle
*Scalloped Edge: * Y
*Main Colors: * Up to you!
*Art/Mayor Screenshots: * [x] (Mr. Marowak) | [x] (KainAronoele)
*Background: * Up to you!
*Format: * If this is referring to how the sheet is set up, similar to your example!
*Color Palette: * Y
*Facts:* Leader, sarcastic when necessary, enjoys eating pie and being in control. He's not a control freak, he just likes having everything in order so as to avoid chaos. Tolerance for dumb people/ideas is really low. He is a very fun an active person whose thirst for adventure is never quenched.
*Font:* Up to you!
*Anything else:* 


Spoiler: Some Other Random Info



Favorite color is orange
Best friend is Alex Miller
Right-handed
Allergic to cats & walnuts
About 5'8"
Average build

(You don't have to include any of this if you don't want to lol)



Thanks so much! I can never get my ref sheets to look right xD


----------



## Keitara (May 8, 2015)

*Name of Character:* Lurinari
*Shape: * rectangle
*Scalloped Edge: * Y
*Main Colors: * pink/green?
*Art/Mayor Screenshots: * art & design by MC4Pros [x] [x]
*Background: * maybe this?  [x]
*Format: * sorry but what do I put here ^^'
*Color Palette: * Y
*Facts:* loves to daydream, is shy and when she sees a human she turns into a lotus flower, feels very responsible for the world's nature and health, is in good a good relationship with all other animals, sleeps on leaves, senses love in a 10 km distance
*Font:* something cute / fantasy like would be nice
*Anything else:* thank you very much! Your ref sheets look superb.


----------



## Keitara (May 8, 2015)

UGHH DOUBLE POST. I'm very sorry :c


----------



## Money Hunter (May 8, 2015)

okay working on the refs sheets rn! Sorry I had to go for a bit v_v

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> *Name of Character: *PB
> *Shape: *Rounded
> *Scalloped Edge: * Y
> *Main Colors: * you can leave this up to me
> ...



Yeah its fine ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



teavii said:


> *Name of Character: *Grace
> *Shape: * what does this mean???
> *Scalloped Edge: * what does this mean???
> *Main Colors: * up to you
> ...



Oh you can ignore the format thing, you only have to say that if you want something specific.
Shape means whether you want circle, rounded rectangle, etc...



Spoiler: Scaloped edge











- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Will edit form in a sec...



take your time :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> *Name of Character:* Lurinari
> *Shape: * rectangle
> *Scalloped Edge: * Y
> *Main Colors: * pink/green?
> ...



accepted :3


----------



## mugii (May 8, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> //snip



oh!! rounded rectangle then, please c: no scalloped edge please


----------



## Money Hunter (May 8, 2015)

teavii said:


> oh!! rounded rectangle then, please c: no scalloped edge please



okay ovo

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I've run into a few problems:

@MayorEvvie: Your ref is too small, do you happen to have a bigger one? ^^;

@Keitara: non-direct imgur links crash my computer, the second ref is fine but could you rehost the first one? :3

@Teavii: I can recolor the refs if you want. I won't be actually coloring over them, but I can play around with the color settings to make the dress pastel pink if you'd like.


----------



## mugii (May 8, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> @Teavii: I can recolor the refs if you want. I won't be actually coloring over them, but I can play around with the color settings to make the dress pastel pink if you'd like.



sure!! but could u show me what it looks like please?


----------



## himeki (May 8, 2015)

Nope, thats the only ref I have. Sorry!


----------



## Money Hunter (May 8, 2015)

teavii said:


> sure!! but could u show me what it looks like please?



Here's how it looks:



 



- - - Post Merge - - -



teavii said:


> sure!! but could u show me what it looks like please?





 



- - - Post Merge - - -

q_q I cant see my posts


----------



## himeki (May 8, 2015)

I can't see your post...


----------



## Money Hunter (May 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I can't see your post...



do you see it now?


----------



## mugii (May 8, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Here's how it looks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you make the middle part of the dress the previous color please? and theres a pink smudge on the second one c:


----------



## Money Hunter (May 8, 2015)

teavii said:


> can you make the middle part of the dress the previous color please? and theres a pink smudge on the second one c:



middle part of the dress? Do you mean on the second one? If that's what you mean, I haven't change the color on it.


----------



## mugii (May 8, 2015)

like where it has the buttons, in between the lines. the rectangle on her chest


----------



## Money Hunter (May 8, 2015)

teavii said:


> like where it has the buttons, in between the lines. the rectangle on her chest



Oh okay that won't be an issue give me a second.


----------



## mugii (May 8, 2015)

ohoh and can u change her name to bambi?? i just realized i wrote my name instead of hers ://


----------



## Money Hunter (May 8, 2015)

teavii said:


> ohoh and can u change her name to bambi?? i just realized i wrote my name instead of hers ://



Yes that's fine ^^;

Let me know if these are okay:



 




I have to eat now, I'll start on the rest of the requests once I finish eating.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I've run into a few problems:

@MayorEvvie: Okay, I'll try to do it even with the smaller ref, but I can't guarantee it'll turn out perfect.

@Keitara: non-direct imgur links crash my computer, the second ref is fine but could you rehost the first one? :3


----------



## Keitara (May 8, 2015)

sorry for the late reply!

here it is 
http://i.imgur.com/aVzXaNT.png

oh and
http://i.imgur.com/oZeN7v4.gifv


----------



## mugii (May 8, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> #snippy



omg i feel rly bad for asking so much but could u turn the pink a few shades lighter?? (i will tip i am just so difficult lmao)


----------



## Naiad (May 8, 2015)

@teavii & @Money Hunter

decided to break out Sai and help you two out ^^







I tried to make the hue change as clean as possible, so if there's any issues, feel free to PM/VM me c:


----------



## Money Hunter (May 8, 2015)

Keitara said:


> sorry for the late reply!
> 
> here it is
> http://i.imgur.com/aVzXaNT.png
> ...



Thanks, I'll start on yours now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> @teavii & @Money Hunter
> 
> decided to break out Sai and help you two out ^^
> 
> ...



Thank you!
@Teavii - If this is the pink you wanted, I can change the color of the other image's dress also.


----------



## Naiad (May 8, 2015)

//rolls back in






i tried to clean up the smudge with this one ovo
hopefully my removal wasn't too hideous OTL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> Thank you!
> @Teavii - If this is the pink you wanted, I can change the color of the other image's dress also.



No problem! Your ref sheets are great, by the way! ovo


----------



## Money Hunter (May 8, 2015)

SO I WAS WORKING ON KEITARA'S AND I WAS ALMOST DONE AND GIMP CLOSED FOR NO REASON 
@#$#%^%$^^%^#$#@$%w^&%^%^

don't worry about it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> //rolls back in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ily


----------



## Keitara (May 8, 2015)

uuuuuurghhh
I'm so sorry
my bad luck is transferring to you  >-<


----------



## Money Hunter (May 8, 2015)

Keitara said:


> uuuuuurghhh
> I'm so sorry
> my bad luck is transferring to you  >-<



godtara is transferring something to me I'm honored


----------



## Keitara (May 8, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> godtara is transferring something to me I'm honored



ugguhugh I thought this name is finally forgotten x:
godster hunter. you shouldn't feel honored for getting bad luck! xD
I'll try to send over good luck in form of tbt after your finished c:


----------



## Money Hunter (May 8, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ugguhugh I thought this name is finally forgotten x:
> godster hunter. you shouldn't feel honored for getting bad luck! xD
> I'll try to send over good luck in form of tbt after your finished c:



the name shall live on
its finished, let me know if you need any changes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh wait you wanted a scalloped edge give me a moment to fix that


----------



## Keitara (May 8, 2015)

W-W-WOW! IT LOOKS SO PRETTY ALREADY!! WAAH IT'S PERFECT! THANK YOU SO MUCH!
I'm sending my "good luck" over c:


----------



## Money Hunter (May 8, 2015)

Keitara said:


> W-W-WOW! IT LOOKS SO PRETTY ALREADY!! WAAH IT'S PERFECT! THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> I'm sending my "good luck" over c:



phew I'm glad you liked it.
Here's the scalloped version:


----------



## Pokemanz (May 8, 2015)

AHHHH I LOVE MINE THANK YOU ;v;
Gonna use it everywhere and promote you yo


----------



## Money Hunter (May 8, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> AHHHH I LOVE MINE THANK YOU ;v;
> Gonna use it everywhere and promote you yo



Thank you ;v; you don't have to you know


----------



## Pokemanz (May 8, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Thank you ;v; you don't have to you know



Of course I do! My ref sheet sucks anyway yours is so much better!
Perfect for requesting art ;x
I'd actually ask for a second character (since I ask for art of those two the most) buuut I need another good half-body pic for that xD


----------



## Money Hunter (May 9, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Of course I do! My ref sheet sucks anyway yours is so much better!
> Perfect for requesting art ;x
> I'd actually ask for a second character (since I ask for art of those two the most) buuut I need another good half-body pic for that xD



you can ask for as many characters as you want since your OCs are hot

- - - Post Merge - - -

update: teavii's is almost done but I need to go to bed. good night people


----------



## Money Hunter (May 9, 2015)

morning bump


----------



## Money Hunter (May 9, 2015)

Teavii's is done

- - - Post Merge - - -

finished all requests!!!!!!111111
anyone else??


----------



## Money Hunter (May 9, 2015)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## Money Hunter (May 9, 2015)

bloop


----------



## Money Hunter (May 9, 2015)

BOOP


----------



## Money Hunter (May 9, 2015)

bump!!


----------



## himeki (May 9, 2015)

Um... Could you do mine please?


----------



## Money Hunter (May 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Um... Could you do mine please?



I can't for two reasons:
1. I need a big image.
2. If you only have a small image, I need 2 refs.


----------



## himeki (May 9, 2015)

... You didn't tell me this 
;~; 
*cries in a hole*


----------



## cheezyfries (May 9, 2015)

*Name of Character: Marissa*
*Shape: circle*
*Scalloped Edge: N*
*Main Colors: *
*Art/Mayor Screenshots: front of mayor feel free to use whichever you want! buunii utopiaj montavely poppet jint lilliee computertrash* 
*Background: you can choose!*
*Color Palette: N*
*Facts: N?*
*Font:*
*Anything else: She's the mayor of Candyland and is pretty forgetful but usually ends up making it work in the end. Uh she can be really sassy but is generally nice to all the villagers? Marissa's also pretty lazy, tending to get out of breath just walking around town. She's an active gardener and loves both pink lilies and blue pansies.*


----------



## Money Hunter (May 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ... You didn't tell me this
> ;~;
> *cries in a hole*



sorry bby i forgot ;_;

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> *Name of Character: Marissa*
> *Shape: circle*
> *Scalloped Edge: N*
> *Main Colors: *
> ...



accepted!


----------



## Money Hunter (May 9, 2015)

Cheezyfries's is done!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 9, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Cheezyfries's is done!



thank you, i love it!


----------



## Money Hunter (May 9, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> thank you, i love it!



glad to hear! Let me know if you need any changes!


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 10, 2015)

May I have one? ^-^
*Name of Character: * Avery-Rex of SolarRex
*Shape: * Square 
*Border: * N
*Main Colors: * Green, Red, Yellow, Orange
*Art/Mayor Screenshots: * 



Spoiler: ref



Reference Chart:
View attachment 92845
spacejammies
View attachment 92846
Ardrey

Gracelia



*Background: * Up to you!
*Color Palette: * Yes!
*Facts:* l'll just do an about me!
She is a flower child hippe who loves nature, gardening and most of all her animal neighbors! She's a bit stubborn and will always stand her ground but she'll laugh at anything, including herself. & Uhhh... She doesn't really know how to be a Mayor, but she?s trying!
*Font:* Sweet N Sassy
*Anything else:* Favorite villager is Daisy!


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> May I have one? ^-^
> *Name of Character: * Avery-Rex of SolarRex
> *Shape: * Square
> *Border: * N
> ...



The first two attachments aren't showing up ;_;


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 10, 2015)

Hmm... Let me see if this works.
 &


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Hmm... Let me see if this works.
> View attachment 92848 & View attachment 92849



yes they are! Thank you!
I'll start on it rn :3


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 10, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> yes they are! Thank you!
> I'll start on it rn :3



Oh Awesome! Thank you so much!! ^-^


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

Rexy's is done!


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 10, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Rexy's is done!



Thank you! It looks great! Would you mind if I made some changes tho? XD You spelt my name wrong, it's Avery-Rex, not Alvery-Rex. & About her color palette, I know her eyes look a bit purplish, but they're actually a dark blue. & She doesn't have any pinks, it's more of reds, greens and yellows in her head peices. Sorry for the confusion! lol


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Thank you! It looks great! Would you mind if I made some changes tho? XD You spelt my name wrong, it's Avery-Rex, not Alvery-Rex. & About her color palette, I know her eyes look a bit purplish, but they're actually a dark blue. & She doesn't have any pinks, it's more of reds, greens and yellows in her head peices. Sorry for the confusion! lol



Whoops! I just used the colors on the refs xD
I'll change all of that once I get on my computer (on phone rn)


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

Updated Rexy's:


----------



## mugii (May 10, 2015)

thank u claire! <3


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 10, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Updated Rexy's:



Thank you so much for fixing it! It looks amazing! ^-^


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Thank you so much for fixing it! It looks amazing! ^-^



Your welcome ^^;

- - - Post Merge - - -



teavii said:


> thank u claire! <3



anytime


----------



## kaylagirl (May 10, 2015)

*Name of Character: *Kayla
*Shape: *Rectangle
*Border: * Yes, "whatever border this is" lol
*Main Colors: * up to you
*Art/Mayor Screenshots: * The first one in the album here. By xCherryskyx on here.
*Background: * I couldn't find anything good, but I would like a light pink/color of dress sort of background please!
*Color Palette: * Yes!
*Facts:* I don't really understand this. Mayor of Pallet?
*Font:* Anything cute and girly!
*Anything else:* She's a very girly princess. Very kind. Loves making people smile. She loves all of her villagers dearly. I'm not good at writing bios, can you possibly make do? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kailah (May 10, 2015)

*Name of Character:* Kailah
*Shape:* Circle
*Border:* Don't think you can really do any border on the circle, so no thank you! c:
*Main Colors:* I'll leave this up to you~ Anything with maroon would make me happy though!
*Art/Mayor Screenshots:* http://oi61.tinypic.com/25ri04w.jpg by Jint
http://oi57.tinypic.com/2zh3884.jpg by Piimisu 
*Background:* I'll leave it up to you! c:
*Color Palette:* Yes, please! 
*Facts:* 
- Always has a smile on her face, even through rough times 
- Willing to sacrifice her happiness for anybody else's 
- Loves being playful and fun to brighten everyone's mood 
*Font:* I'll leave it up to you! 
*Anything else:* Just really girly and frilly and loves maroon <3


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> *Name of Character: *Kayla
> *Shape: *Rectangle
> *Border: * Yes, "whatever border this is" lol
> *Main Colors: * up to you
> ...



Accepted! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kailah said:


> *Name of Character:* Kailah
> *Shape:* Circle
> *Border:* Don't think you can really do any border on the circle, so no thank you! c:
> *Main Colors:* I'll leave this up to you~ Anything with maroon would make me happy though!
> ...



Accepted!


----------



## Keitara (May 10, 2015)

Is it just my imagination or is my name on the title since ages? ahah


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Is it just my imagination or is my name on the title since ages? ahah



You didn't pick up the scalloped ver.
Or you did and I missed your post. if that's the case shoot me now
Anyway, I'll remove your name from the title, since I'm assuming you did ^-^


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

Kaliah's is done:


----------



## Money Hunter (May 11, 2015)

Kaylagurl's is finished:


----------



## Money Hunter (May 11, 2015)

updated kailah's






i misspelt her name earlier whoops


----------



## Keitara (May 11, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> You didn't pick up the scalloped ver.
> Or you did and I missed your post. if that's the case shoot me now
> Anyway, I'll remove your name from the title, since I'm assuming you did ^-^



I saw it soon after you've posted it and I already picked it up. Just a post before you posted it, I already wrote how nice it is and I sent you the TBT, so I didn't think I should post again ^^' Sorry for the confusion.
I wish I could finish my new OC real fast so that you could do another ref sheet for me ahah
I mean, if that's allowed...


----------



## Money Hunter (May 11, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I saw it soon after you've posted it and I already picked it up. Just a post before you posted it, I already wrote how nice it is and I sent you the TBT, so I didn't think I should post again ^^' Sorry for the confusion.
> I wish I could finish my new OC real fast so that you could do another ref sheet for me ahah
> I mean, if that's allowed...



of course you can get as many as you like bby 
this freebie thread will probably be open for forever so dont rush


----------



## Money Hunter (May 11, 2015)

bloop


----------



## Kailah (May 11, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> updated kailah's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tis beautiful, claire! c: 
sorry about bothering you about the name thing xD


----------



## Money Hunter (May 11, 2015)

Kailah said:


> tis beautiful, claire! c:
> sorry about bothering you about the name thing xD



np, feel free to request more anytime <:


----------



## Money Hunter (May 11, 2015)

bloop


----------



## Money Hunter (May 12, 2015)

bloop


----------



## himeki (May 12, 2015)

I would do it, but I have no other refs of PB nor any TBT to pay an artist


----------



## Money Hunter (May 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I would do it, but I have no other refs of PB nor any TBT to pay an artist



Why don't you request once you've saved up more TBT and commisoned some artists? <:


----------



## Money Hunter (May 12, 2015)

bloop


----------



## Money Hunter (May 13, 2015)

bloop


----------



## himeki (May 13, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Why don't you request once you've saved up more TBT and commisoned some artists? <:



Yeah, the flipside of having an oc with multiple personalities is that you have to order two, three pieces :<


----------



## Money Hunter (May 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, the flipside of having an oc with multiple personalities is that you have to order two, three pieces :<



sucks doesn't it? Well, good luck ^-^


----------

